# Puppy coat changes?



## voltune (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, I have question regarding my dogs coat. When I first got my puppy (8 weeks), he looks like a short stock coated pup. Short hair, no feathering around his ears and front legs. But after a while, it seems that he grows a lot of feathering hair around his ears & front legs. Which from what I know, it's a sign of a long haired dog. Another part of his body is still short coated though.

From what I know to have a long haired dog, both parents must carry the long hair gene. As you can see in the pict I attached, both parents are short haired dog. I also check the pedigree of the parents siblings & also my pups grandparents, none of them are long haired. So I think the case where my pup parents carrying long coated gene eventhough they are short haired can be excluded.

So, are this condition happens often? A dog with a short coats suddenly bloom his coats? And in the future, can the coats become short again? If you have a coat transformation pictures from puppy to adult, that would be great!

I still love my dog whatever his coats become. And I plan to work him not show him. So the coat thing is not a big deal. Just curious about the long coated gene & the puppy coat progress. Thanks!


----------

